# WTB: Bulbs and holders,...Quantum



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

I need a few bulbs/bulb holders for a 1985 era Quantum. Specifically needing the ones that go behind the a/c-heater control panel. These slip into a plastic that's a part of the control head, one bulb on each side of the controls. Not the same as the cluster bulb holders. Thanks.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

It's probably going to be a little difficult to find a bulb holder for the HVAC control panel - if it's put together like my '86, that bulb is "not replaceable." 

That said... patience and gentleness will get the panel apart, and the bulb can be replaced. 
_*CAUTION!!! *_The HVAC panel is NLA (obsolete.) Don't break yours!  
I used the Scirocco II LED dash lights tech procedure for the basis of dismantling the control panel. 
Instead of going LED, I just used a 2721 (12v 1.2w, (VW N0177512)) bulb. I did have to drill the hole out slightly, and it was a bit of a PITA to get the bulb in; but, success was had, and I have a lit HVAC panel again.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

edselsouth1 said:


> I need a few bulbs/bulb holders for a 1985 era Quantum. Specifically needing the ones that go behind the a/c-heater control panel. These slip into a plastic that's a part of the control head, one bulb on each side of the controls. Not the same as the cluster bulb holders. Thanks.


 Hi Edel. 
I might have these items. 
The QSW I bought had a bin of spare electrical odd's and ends. IIRC it also had a spare A/C controls bezel. 
If you post a picture of what you are looking for I can look. 
I know I said I would look for that sender for you, just have not gotten out in the cold to dig through my QSW.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bulbs/holders...*

Cuppie..... I was needing the bulbs/holders for another project on the Quantum. I had to build an a/c-heater control holder/surround from styrene. Worked out well. replaced all of the cluster lights and others w/ LEDs. Thanks for your input.


----------



## edselsouth1 (Jun 26, 2012)

*Bulbs/holders...*

nbvwfan.... Thanks. I would like to get about 5-6 of the bulb holders, if you have them. I'm going to replace the bulbs w/ LED anyhow. Not too bad of a job, just have to be patient when doing the mods. The same bulbs/holders are also used in the cig lighter/ashtray unit. As for the fuel sender, let me know when you might find it. I already have acquired one, but will probably need another for Quantum #2.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

Edel 
 When I get out to pick and pull I will let you know. 
PM or post a picture just so I can make sure I know what bulb holders to look for. 
You do know that superbriteleds.com sells LEDs with the appropriate resistor and automotive sockets right? 
I bought some for my Vanagon and the only complaint is that I had to buy a few types to confirm which was right and they ought to have dropped the resistor to about 300 ohms instead of ~350 as they are a bit dim. 
Check them out though, they might have just what you are trying to fineness with spare used parts.


----------

